# 10.4" overhead monitor



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

What overhead monitor do you have for your car? I have found a deal on the Boss Audio BV10.4FT for $157:
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=96992&ru=282
Is this a good choice? I just can't find many info about it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Winter,
Not for nothing I just feel that if your gonna get one, I would spend a little more and get a name brand. That site looks kinda shabby to me, and BOSS isn't some of the best stuff out there either.
I'm only trying to help you not in any way insult you!!!!!!! Just for a few more buck you could pick up a real nice unit that is covered with a warranty also. If I ticked you off then so be it but you'll be mad at me not them for taking your money.
Good luck let me know what you do


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey jaggerwild, that's very kind of you to tell me that. What's your suggestion please?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here's one of many I found using google sorry so late in response
http://www.nextag.com/norob/PtitleS...uG75wiyUvEQ/vE+aJ8Lleckduaw==&ptitle=65935949


----------

